# Rallies Programme



## geoffb63 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi, new to this site and wondered if you had a specific rally programme, or is it a case of when they crop up, would like to attend some if possible, thanks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Click on 'Ralley Venues' on the main banner.
It should take you to the 'old' site rally page where you can see the rallies and express an interest in going on one if you wish.

Be aware that you may have to log in to the old site to obtain access!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here's the link to the page you need, you may have a problem accessing it as a new member. If you do, send a PM to VS_Admin asking them to update your credentials'

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

Read this message for details:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/30-parts-accessories/announcements.html


----------

